# Broken rules for roasties!



## csalt (Apr 22, 2007)

All my recipe books etc say one should par boil potatoes before roasting them.
Today I had been gardening and wanted a  short cut . I just put all my potatoes, carrots and onions in the hot oil and bunged it in the oven and left it. They cooked just as well and nice and crispy. Cabbage didn't go in the tin though!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to preboil the potatoes before roasting, thinking they would cook faster that way, but since I figured out if I cube the potatoes small enough they cook perfectly after being put in the oven directly, and actually I liked the texture better this way, I have never gone back to the preboiling method!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2007)

_I've never par-boiled my potatoes, just cut them to the size I like and put them in the pan with oil,salt and pepper, shut the door and turn them now and then..Towards the end I add any herbs I feel will go along with the rest of the food._

_kadesma _


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2007)

We toss our potatoes in olive oil along with S&P and other seasoning before we put them in the oven. We've never pre-cooked them.

Although we generally do them in the skillet, we have utilized leftover baked potatoes this way. Just crank the heat up a little higher, and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been cooking for nearly 50 years and have never precooked potatoes when cooking with a roast of any kind.  Mine always turn out fine.


----------



## Lynan (Apr 23, 2007)

I sometimes parboil potatos when I want them really crunchy. Boil just for a few minutes then rough up the surfaces with a fork before roasting.


----------



## lulu (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I think there are two types of roast potato.  The one I'll call the continental, is smaller cubed, well coated in oil or duck fat and needs no parboiling, then the (for this discussion so named) English roastie, which IS better parboiled, shaken (and the addition of semolina for added crucnh is a winner!) then added to the hot fat.  These are bigger, and have more fluff inside.  They are both good.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 23, 2007)

Either way is just as good IMO, it all depends on the Type of roasters you like, the par boiled ones tend to have a rougher outside texture and lots of Crispy bits, the un boiled tend to hold together a little better and have a smoother finish with hard crunchy corners.

I like either and equaly


----------



## lulu (Apr 23, 2007)

JUst to add, I like both equally but with different things.....the english kind, imo, are always going to suit a traditional joint/chicken and gravy, where as the smaller, continental kind, are geat with, for example, duck breasts, and  unsuffed chickens, and meals where the meat is less plain.


----------



## csalt (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not a great recipe adherer. I tend to edit them to our own taste as I go along. Or else just make things up without a recipe.


----------



## chami (Apr 23, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> I'm not a great recipe adherer. I tend to edit them to our own taste as I go along. Or else just make things up without a recipe.


 
 i,m the same as you,i make it up as i go along.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 23, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I've been cooking for nearly 50 years and have never precooked potatoes when cooking with a roast of any kind. Mine always turn out fine.


 
Me neither. But I've only been cooking for 45 years.

I have never seen a recipe for roasted potatoes that says to parboil them. I would think that might inhibit their ability to crisp up.  IMO you need no recipe for them anyway.


----------



## lulu (Apr 23, 2007)

Parboiling is standard in UK, then you shake them to rough up the edges, with gives a better crisp in fact! the roughed edges and the oil do their stuff to create a crisp surround and light fluffy insides.  

I've been thinking about this and wonder how much potato choice influenses this.  Instinctively I go for a floury potato for boiled and "English" roast and am less fussy for others.  I might experiment with my normal choices.


----------



## csalt (Apr 23, 2007)

So far as choice goes, being on a limited budget I buy whatever I deem to be good value. Same with all the rest of the shopping.


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 23, 2007)

I've never precooked a potatoe that I was going to roast either.  It is interesting that it is standard in England.


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

i've never pre-cooked them
i either cut them up or put small whole potatoes with the skin on straight in the dish with the salt, oil and seasoning.


----------

